# Are power bars and multi outlets sold in Canada CSA approved?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I need a mutli outlet power bar/box for my office desk. It will power my laptop, large video monitor and studio monitors so I want something that is well built. There are 8 gazillion options on Amazon but many of them appear to be cheaply made junk. One that is listed as "CSA" approved actually isn't! (read the reviews) and a few other ones blew up after a few months! 

If I buy one from Home Depot or another Canadian store, will the item be CSA approved or do I have to look for one that specifically has the CSA symbol? I want to buy once.

TG


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

traynor_garnet said:


> I need a mutli outlet power bar/box for my office desk. It will power my laptop, large video monitor and studio monitors so I want something that is well built. There are 8 gazillion options on Amazon but many of them appear to be cheaply made junk. One that is listed as "CSA" approved actually isn't! (read the reviews) and a few other ones blew up after a few months!
> 
> If I buy one from Home Depot or another Canadian store, will the item be CSA approved or do I have to look for one that specifically has the CSA symbol? I want to buy once.
> 
> TG


Costco has a very good return policy:


https://www.costco.ca/apc-performance-surgearrest%2c-11-outlets-with-2-usb-charging-ports.product.100308126.html


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I think if you buy a Noma ... Canadian Company, or at least it was, or any other reputable unit from CT or Home Depot you will be fine, they don't like lawsuits ... pretty sure if you buy one online that it certainly will have a CSA approved sticker .. problem is that it's a fake


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Furman power bar?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a boatload of the yellow "contractor" power bars from Canadian Tire in my gig box. They are CSA approved. Not cheap unless you can wait out the sale cycle until they go for 70% off, but they never go bad.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stanley brand from CT. Warranty and no hassle return.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I don’t think any electrical device is sold without CSA approval.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> Furman power bar?


This!! I have 3 of the Furmans in my studio. Most of my gear don't get turned off. I have never had any issues using a Furman Power Conditioner. And also have protected my stuff too from power outtages specially with the surge that happens when the power turns back on. It's been able to handle that. This is the one I have:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> I don’t think any electrical device is sold without CSA approval.


Not usually, from reputable vendors anyways. I've found some shady shit in "discount" stores. We have one vendor in Halifax that has been having a "Store Closing" flash sale for 4+ years straight now. Chocked full of dangerously cheap Chinesium goods.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The stuff on Amazon doesn't seem to be up to code (a lot of it anyway). I am checking to see what HD and CT have to offer. Space is any issue (it will sit on my desk) so I don't want anything too bulky or with an 80 foot cord.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Think I will go with this:









Furman SS6B 6 Plug Surge Protector, Black : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Furman SS6B 6 Plug Surge Protector, Black : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> I need a mutli outlet power bar/box for my office desk. It will power my laptop, large video monitor and studio monitors so I want something that is well built. There are 8 gazillion options on Amazon but many of them appear to be cheaply made junk. One that is listed as "CSA" approved actually isn't! (read the reviews) and a few other ones blew up after a few months!
> 
> If I buy one from Home Depot or another Canadian store, will the item be CSA approved or do I have to look for one that specifically has the CSA symbol? I want to buy once.
> 
> TG


When you go to the store look on the box or packaging or power bar. You should see the symbol. Not the sort of thing to buy online from Amazon when there are probably at least 10 places very close to you that sell them. CT comes to mind as does Wally World and Costco. A quick check says don't buy the Savina 6 outlet strip.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Buy Canadian items, period.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

As mentioned, anything sold in Canada should pass. Amazon or otherwise, but loop holes are everywhere. Buy a "good one" from Can Tire, HD, Lowes, HH and you're pretty guaranteed it's safe.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Think I will go with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good buy. IMO.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Not everything is CSA. Can also be ULC

If you buy from a big box store you won't have any issues. I have strips from Costco that are all ULC listed.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

blam said:


> Not everything is CSA. Can also be ULC
> 
> If you buy from a big box store you won't have any issues. I have strips from Costco that are all ULC listed.


 ETLc is another mark that is often used. Technically all of them should have certification to be sold in Canada but direct from Aliexpress and Amazon makes it easy to get around it. Anything that brought in by a Canadian importer/distributor should have it as there would be direct liability for selling without it.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Markings for electrical devices in Canada.


----------

